# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  پاسخ به سوالات متداول شما در رشته آمار

## Araz

*آيا خواندن تمام کتاب*هايي که به عنوان منبع معرفي شده*اند لازم است؟*با توجه به زماني که شما داريد اگر بتوانيد تمام کتاب*ها را بخوانيد خيلي خوب است. ولي بهتر است که از کتاب*هايي که از نظر مفهوم و مثال بهتر هستند - مثلا از بين کتاب*هاي آمار رياضي کتاب آمار رياضي دکتر پارسيان کتابي خوب است- شروع کنبد درصورتي که وقت اضافه داشتيد به مطالعه*ي بقيه*ي کتاب*ها هم بپردازيد.



*ازبين دروس کاربردي و محض براي شاخه*هاي مختلف اين رشته براي کدام يک بايد بيش*تر وقت گذاشت؟*با توجه به اين که ضريب دروس محض در شاخه*ي محض 5 و دروس کاربردي 3 است، ضريب دروس محض در شاخه*ي علوم اقتصادي 3 و دروس کاربردي 5،  دروس محض در آمار بيمه 4 ضريب دروس کاربردي نيز 4 است پس با توجه به شاخه*هاي مختلف فرق مي*کند ولي معمولا بهتر است که براي دروس محض وقت بيش*تري گذاشت چون معمولا بيش*تر دانشجويان در اين دروس نتيجه*ي بهتري مي*گيرند.


*براي شاخه*هاي مختلف رشته*ي آمار تا چه مقطعي در ايران مي*توان ادامه تحصيل داد؟*در ايران تنها در شاخه*ي محض است که مي*توان تا مقطع دکترا ادامه داد. ساير شاخه*ها (آمار بيمه ،آمار اقتصادي و علوم اجتماعي وآمار زيستي) فقط تا مقطع فوق ليسانس را در ابران دارند.


*بهترين زمان براي شروع درس خواندن چه زماني است؟*بهتر است از تابستان براي خواندن درس*ها شروع کنيد وسعي کنيد تا اوايل مهر يا آبان ماه مطالعه*ي دروسي که ضريب بيش*تري با توجه به رشته*ي امتحاني شما دارند، تمام کنيد و مرور دوباره اين دروس و مطالعه*ي ساير دروس را شروع کنيد. همزمان تست زدن را نيز شروع کنيد و از اين که بعضي از مطالب را فراموش کرده*ايد نگران نباشيد چون امري طبيعي است. مرور دوباره اين مطالب را در ذهن شما تثبيت مي*کند. 




*لطفا منبع کمک آموزشی برای درس احتمال وکاربرد به من معرفی کنید؟*بهترین  منبع آموزش برای درس احتمال و كاربرد كتاب احتمال شلدون راس ترجمه دكتر همدانی و دكتر پارسیان است. البته كتاب مبانی احتمال دكتر سعید قهرمانی را نیز می توان به عنوان منبعی دیگر برای این درس معرفی كرد اما به دلیل حجم زیاد این كتاب و زمان كم مطالعه برای آزمون پیشنهاد نمی*شود.   البته لازم به ذكر است كه كتاب شلدون راس قوی*تر است



*یک روش کلی مطالعه برای درس*های حل کردنی مانند دروس رشته آمار چگونه است؟ البته روشهای* *p2R** و* *PQ4R** برای مطالعه مفیدند اما برای مطالب ریاضی کارایی کمتری دارند. من برای یاداشت برداری وسواس زیادی دارم و فکر میکنم مطالب را فراموش خواهم کرد و این باعث شده که مطالب تکراری و بی فایده را هم در یاداشت ها بنویسم که باعث بی فایده شدن یادداشت ها و پر حجم شدن آنها میشود برای رفع این مشکل چه باید کرد و روش مناسب یادداشت برداری چگونه است؟*برای كسانی كه وسواس در خلاصه برداری از دروس را دارند راه حل پیشنهاد شده بدین صورت است :ابتدا با سلیقه خود خلاصه ابتدایی را تهیه كنند با همان وسواس موجود! همانطور كه می*دانیم به منظور فراموش نكردن مطالب لازم است تا دروس را به مدت سه روز متداول تكرار كنیم بدین صورت كه روز اول بسیار مفهومی، روز دوم در زمان كمتر مطالعه مجدد و مرور مطالب خوانده شده و در روز سوم نگاه اجمالی برای سپردن مطالب خوانده شده به حافظه بلند مدت. در روزهای دوم و مخصوصاً روز سوم مرور خود را از روی یادداشت*هایتان انجام دهید. در این مرحله اگر قسمت*هایی از مطالب یادداشت شده به نظرتان غیر ضروری (زیادی!) است آنها را به گونه*ای حذف كنید (برای حذف مصالب اضافی می*توانید از شیوه هایلایت استفاده كنید) و برای جلوگیری از فراموشی مرور دروس مطالعه شده واجب كفایی است. پس در دوره*های بعدی دروس نیز به همین ترتیب عمل كنید.  با انجام این مراحل به یك سری خلاصه*های مناسب و مطلوب برای مرورهای نهایی دست می*یابید.



*با سلام در مورد گرایشهای آمار و آینده شغلی هر یک و موقعیت اجتماعی ایجاد کننده آنها اطلاعات چندانی ندارم با توجه به اینکه علاقه به تحصیل در گرایشهای کاربردی رشته خود دارم و نیز آینده شغلی و موقعیت اجتماعی آینده نیز برایم بسیار حائز اهمیت است نیازمند راهنمایی* شما می باشم!*مشاغل مربوط به رشته آمار زیاد هستند. كه البته هر یك از آنها به علاقه فرد بستگی دارد. با گذراندن دوره*های تحصیلات تكمیلی در گرایش آمار ریاضی یكی از مشاغلی كه انتظار حضور شما را دارند تدریس در دانشگاه*ها است و همانطور كه می*دانیم امكان ادامه تحصیل در گرایش آمار كاربردی و آمار بیمه در ایران تا مقطع كارشناسی ارشد وجود دارد. از جمله مشاغلی كه در حالت كلی در ارتباط با رشته آمار است سیستم بانكداری كشور است. همچنین در صنایع و كارخانجات نیز احساس نیاز به آمار وجود دارد. برای اجرای پروژه*های علمی و صنعتی به منظور تحلیل آماری اطلاعات موجود نیز احساس نیاز به كارشناس آمار وجود دارد. در رابطه با گرایش بیمه نیز كاملاً واضح است.    گرایش دیگر آمار زیستی است. این گرایش نیز در ایران تا مقطع دكترا دانشجو می*پذیرد. از جمله متقاضیان این گرایش دانشجویان پزشكی نیز هست.



*منبع موجود برای دروس ریاضی عمومی و آنالیز ریاضی چیست؟ هچنین نحوه مطالعه درس آنالیز ریاضی چگونه است؟*منبع آموزشی برای مطالعه مفهومی دروس ریاضی عمومی 1 و 2 كتاب توماس و سیلورمن است. منبع لازم برای تست*زنی و نكات موجود در این دروس بسیار زیاد است. از جمله منابع مناسب كتاب ریاضی دكتر معتقدی و كتاب دكتر آغاسی است. برای مطالعه درس آنالیز ریاضی برای رسیدن به تسلط لازم تنها روشی كه پیشنهاد می*شود و بسیار نیز مؤثر است تكرار و تمرین بسیار به همراه تست*زنی فراوان است. برای مطالعه درس آنالیز ریاضی منبع آموزشی معرفی شده كتاب آنالیز رودین است.



*ترتیب پاسخگویی به سؤالات دفترچه دوم در آزمون سراسری ارشد به چه صورت بهتر است؟*برای پاسخگویی به سؤالات باید گرایش مورد علاقه*تان را در نظر گرفته و با توجه به آنها ترتیب لازم را در پیش بگیرید. علاقه*مندان به گرایش آمار ریاضی لازم است كه ابتدا به سؤالات درس آمار نظری پاسخ دهند. زیرا ضریب درس آمار نظری در این گرایش 5 است و ضریب درس آمار كاربردی 3 است. پس عاقلانه است كه ابتدا به آمار نظری پاسخ دهید و زمان بیشتری را به آن اختصاص دهید. علاقه*مندان به گرایش آمار كاربردی (آمار بیمه و آمار اجتماعی- اقتصادی) لازم است كه ابتدا به سؤالات درس آمار كاربردی پاسخ دهند. زیرا ضریب درس آمار كاربردی در این گرایش 5 و ضریب درس آمار نظری 3 است. البته لازم به ذكر است كه لازم است هر داوطلب توانمندی*های خود را در نظر بگیرد.

----------

